# Nature Garden's best scents



## seven (Aug 17, 2014)

for the first time, i am going to try shopping for some FOs at NG. what are your favorites if you don't mind sharing. thank you!


----------



## new12soap (Aug 17, 2014)

I have bought many many FOs from them over the years and to be honest I can't think of a single one that I really disliked. Even the ones that weren't necessarily my cup of tea, I have never been disappointed in the quality.

 HTH


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 17, 2014)

I've only gotten about 15 scents from ng; and I prefer the fresh, or green scents (no matter where I get them). 

Fresh bamboo was my favorite...and of the six people who smelled it, they all loved it too. The other faves were sweet grass and green clover and aloe.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 17, 2014)

My favorites are: 

Burgundy rose, really nice if you like rose but want some thing different.
Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro, one of my all time favorites. 

Ones I don't care for much:
Bay rum, I disliked it so much I resold it
Ginger lime, not too bad but it morphed some in CP. Smells like a cheap white tea & ginger


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 17, 2014)

Bite me is nice. Their chai tea is the best I have found. Coconut lime verbena is a family favorite. Their mt. Dew type is  a favorite with the kids. I have a bunch more I haven't had time to soap. Their honeycomb smell nothing like honey but is a nice floral garden scent the didn't accelerate. Root beer is ok but morphs to licorice.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 17, 2014)

Natures Garden scents: Its a Hippy Christmas and Fresh Linen are both nice and soap well. 

Do not get: Honey Dew Melon. It smells like vomit with a slight tinge of melon. I keep walking by my soap and think something has spoiled. I soaped with it twice with different recipes and both smell awful. OOB it is nice, but not so much in soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 17, 2014)

I am not to crazy about most of their fo's, but Werewolf if very nice and very popular for me. Mango Sorbet is a fantastic fo, but does not soap worth a darn. Great in lotions and bath bombs. Their Dragon's Blood and Egyptian Dragon are both weak fo's for my customer base. Cool water holds and soaps very well, in fact, it is the best Cool Water type I have found. Morning Glory and Honeysuckle is a good seller for me also. With the Werewolf I up the percentage to 7% and it holds much better


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have to second Hippy Christmas, it is so unique and really holds in CP. I have only ordered from them once, and they have some fragrances that are not going to stick in CP. I found their Nag Champa to be gone upon cutting the soap, and the scent wasn't very pleasant out of the bottle, not even close to the Nag Champa I have purchased elsewhere.


----------



## jessirebq (Aug 17, 2014)

I just soaped up some shaving soap tonight with Cubans and Cognac and liked the scent.  Not sure how it will hold up, but it smells real nice now.  Time will tell.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have probably bought enough FO to last me a year but I'm with lenarenee, the clover and green aloe really stands out to me as a favorite. I'm praying it retains it scent in the soap.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 17, 2014)

Cindy, my clover and aloe was one of the first I used - it's 6 months old, and the scent has faded some, but still there. I don't think it will scent skin much. However! For a 1lb soap, I used only 1/2 ounce.

Also, I used it for my first swirl; divided batter into two, added French green clay and spirulina to one, and did an in the pot swirl. I was a rank beginner, so I'd have to say that the fo didn't accelerate.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info. I've added it to my EO/FO notebook. I've tried to purchase mainly "behaving" scents from what I've read on reviews, but I appreciate, and trust the insight from the membership here more.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 18, 2014)

I love that they list so much about the behavior of their soaps. It really helps.

I did like their lime cilantro very much.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 18, 2014)

The Perfect Man FO is awesome.


 IrishLass


----------



## seven (Aug 18, 2014)

thank you so much guys! yes, i really like it too that they reviewed every FO, the behaviour and so on. there is a local guy here who sells imported FOs, and i just found out that his stock came from NG. i really like the ones i bought so far from him, so i'm going to buy straight from the source this time  NG's prices are quite okay too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 18, 2014)

I use quite a lot of NG's FO's.  Some of my favorites and best sellers are: Hummingbird, Perfect Man, Peach Magnolia Raspberry, Teakwood & Cardamom, Anjou Pear Blossom, China Rain, Bite Me, Eucalyptus Mint, Balsam & Cedar, Almond (Cherry Almond), Love Spell, Fruity Rings, Indian Sandalwood (soap, roll on perfume & solid perfume balm) and Lick Me All Over.  There are others but hese are what sell best for me. Also, they all pretty much behave in my recipes.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Seven!
My 3 favorites from NG are Capri Olivio, Boston Tea Party, and Narcissist. All soap well and smell strong at 0.5oz ppo, AND retain the scent months after curing


----------



## TVivian (Aug 19, 2014)

My VERY favorite is *Teakwood cardamom it's so beautiful for men or women and smells expensive. 
*Agave Lime-really nice 
*Cognac and Cubans does not smell like either one of those things but smells so wonderfully clean, I really like it. *Apple orchard is a good apple scent. And *Caribbean is a wonderful pineapple coconut but gets dark in CP. 

I really didn't care for Vanilla Oak, smells like horrible, cheap baby powder.. And Ruby red grapefruit smells like BO or Cat pee.. Can't decide which. Spearmint and Eucalyptus does not smell like either, not sure why they even call it that.


----------



## aprilprichard (Aug 19, 2014)

So far, I've used Coconut Lime Verbena and Cappuccino ...both have held up well!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making App....love this app!


----------



## littlehands (Aug 20, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> The Perfect Man FO is awesome.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



This.

I've either tried or smelled a lot of the other suggestions with no complaints. The only one I've truly hated was Black Tie.


----------



## seven (Aug 20, 2014)

thanks again guys, those really help. i've not done shopping yet, keep putting things in and out of my cart  too much to choose, so lil money, lol


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh, my gosh, folks -- thanks for the suggestions. I'm not the OP, but I have benefitted from your generous sharing of ideas and fragrances. 

Seven -- if you sign up for an account at NG, then you can create a "wishlist" of FOs and other stuff you want to keep track of but don't have the money to buy.  (Don't ask me how I know this!) ;-)


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Aug 21, 2014)

I buy NG from our local supplier in Oz.
So far I liked:
Lotus blossom
Brown sugar & fig
Both are a bit fast but smell lovely. 

Hated:
Cucumber wasabi cilantro,
Tropical rainforest (yuck, smells like dirty socks, OOB and in the CP)

There's probably more but I can't remember ATM. I will add more if they come to my mind.


----------



## DiddlyO (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzz-juzz, who to you buy from in Oz? I've only bought from Escentials in QLD- who else should I be looking at?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 21, 2014)

I love the wishlist. I generally put my regulars in there and when I run low just move them over.  Not going to lie though as there are many others I want to purchase.  Maybe once I get all my regular stock back up to par I can play with some others.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Aug 21, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> Fuzz-juzz, who to you buy from in Oz? I've only bought from Escentials in QLD- who else should I be looking at?



 I'm pretty sure Bigtreesupplies sells some of the NG FOs, I'm not sure where the rest of them is coming from. She's on a holiday ATM. But she comes back at tne end of August. FOs are a bit pricey according to some, but I don't mind paying around $5 for 20mls or so as they are good quality. 
I also buy from Aussiesoapsupplies, they sell Brambleberry FOs exclusively. Also not cheap but great quality.
I tried few cheaper suppliers, one of them sold Sweetcakes FO but I just couldn't stand how they smell and perform. I'm a bit fussy when it comes to FOs.


----------



## Aline (Aug 21, 2014)

I do like NG's warm vanilla sugar. Smells exactly the same as BB's Cybilla version to my nose - but for half the price. Just got some from Sweet Cakes too and smells identical to me...


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Aug 24, 2014)

I can't seem to get all these FO! anyone know a good supplier in England?


----------

